# Seerosen



## Digicat (3. Juni 2006)

Servus Pflanzenexperten

Ich habe mehrere Seerosen in meinem Teich, manche stehen am Grund 2m
 

und 1,70m und zwei auf einem Podest in 80cm Tiefe.

Nun meine Frage: Fast alle haben 4 - 5 Blüten die kurz vor der Wasseroberfläche stehen (das schon seit gut einer Woche) und nicht an die Luft kommen.

Ist das bei denen genau so wie bei den Tropischen, das sie die Sonnen - Stunden zählen ?

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut

PS.: das untere Foto zeigt die Seerosen die auf dem Podest stehen, aber noch keine Blüten hat.


----------



## Armin501 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Meine Frage dazu ist:

Welche Wassertemperaturen herrschen im Moment in deinem Teich?

Gruß Armin


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Servus Armin

Gerade gemessen 12°C, heute früh noch 10°C.

Die letzten Tage im Durchschnitt zwischen 15°C und 12°C.

tschüss Helmut


----------



## Armin501 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Wollte damit nur andeuten, dass es allgemein für die
Pflanzen noch zu kalt ist, sich fortzupflanzen.
Sobald die Seerosen blühen, miss noch einmal die Temperaturen.
Ich denke du wirst dann kurzärmelig am Teich sitzen!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Servus Armin

Also zu kalt momentan. Dachte es mir schon. 
Aber faulen die nicht, wenn sie lange nicht an die Luft kommen ?

tschüss Helmut


----------



## gabi (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Hi Helmut,

das Phänomen hab ich zur Zeit auch. Aber das passiert schon mal mit Seerosenknospen, dass sie nicht kontinuierlich wachsen. Üblicherweise erreichen meine zuerst die Wasseroberfläche und werden dann innerhalb weniger Tage immer dicker bis sie aufblühen. Manchmal aber bleiben sie unter Wasser und werden zuerst dick und tauchen dann erst auf um fast sofort mit der Blüte zu beginnen. Aber die letzten zwei Wochen hat sich bei mir diesbezüglich auch nix getan. Einfach Stillstand wegen der Temperaturen.


----------



## Maurizio (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Hallo Helmut!

Welche Seerosen hast auf 2m Tiefe stehen???

Danke


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Servus Maurizio

Den Namen der Seerose weis ich leider nicht mehr  .

Aber ein Foto wo sie blüht habe ich:
 
Diese steht in 2m Tiefe.

Diese Beiden stehen in 1,7m Tiefe
 

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Moin Maurizio,

schau mal beim Werner auf der HP. Dort findest Du auch Seerosen die in dieser Tiefe eingesetzt werden können....



Moin Helmut,

bei mir sind auch schon eine Menge Blätter oben, allerdings noch keine Spur von irgendeiner Blüte!
Das ist aber völlig normal bei der "Kälte" bzw. fehlt einfach nur die Sonne


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Servus Thorsten

Neuer Stand der Dinge:

 

Heute früh entdeckt, die zweite Knospe ist noch 10 cm UW. Bin gespannt wie lange Die braucht  .

Die momentanen Temperaturen:
Luft: 11°C
Wasser: 11°C
leichter Regen, sehr windig

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Nadinche83 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Huhu, 
ich hab mal grad noch ne Frage ... 
Ich sehe dass sich bei dir auch diese Algen um die Seerosen-Stängel bilden. 
Stört das die Seerosen beim wachsen? 
oder stört das eher wenn man sie entfernt? 
ich kämpfe nämlich im ganzen Teich mit den Fadenalgen.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Servus Nadinchen

Ich glaube nicht das es den Seerosen etwas ausmacht, sieht halt nur nicht schön aus.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Hallo Helmut,

es muss nicht unbedingt an der Temperatur und auch nicht an der Tiefe liegen, wenn eine Seerosenblüte sich unter Wasser öffnet, denn auch bei mir kommt das hin und wieder vor, obwohl ich immer seerosengerechte Wassertemperaturen habe. Die Blüten unter Wasser verhalten sich genau so wie die Blüten über Wasser, sie schließen sich und sinken nach und nach  ab und verrotten dann langsam, wenn man sie nicht vorher abnimmt.

Mit lieben Grüßen und Wünschen für ein geruhsames Pfingstfest

Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Servus Elfriede

Meine Seerosen haben noch nie UW zu blühen begonnen, immer nur OW.
Von an die Oberfläche kommen bis zum Aufblühen dauert es im Schnitt 3 Tage und bis zum verblühen (je nach Wetter) ebenfalls ca. 3 Tage. Ich lasse sie allerdings ohne abschneiden wieder in den Teich sinken.

Wünsche Dir auch noch schöne Pfingsten
Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Mal ein Pic vom Seerosenbecken...Blätter sind genug da, aber Blüten :?

Seerosenbecken


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Servus Thorsten

Schönes Seerosenbecken  .

Meine Zwergseerosen treiben auch noch keine Blüten  .
 

Warum hast das Becken vom Teich abgetrennt  , ist das dein Pflanzfilter, da ich dort nur starke "Zehrer" finde ???

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Kurt (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,
meine Teiche haben ca. 14 ° - und die Weisse blüht bereits 
die anderen sind aber auch schon in den Startlöchern, kann nicht mehr lange dauern. 
Das 'Bodensee'-__ vergißmeinicht blüht schon einige Tage.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Kurt (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

...  die Seerosen natürlich auch noch


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Hallo Helmut,

das Seerosenbecken habe ich wegen den lieben Koi abgetrennt, irgendwie  hatten sie die zum fressen gern 

Ich nutze das Becken auch als "Nachzuchtbecken" für Pflanzen, deshalb die Menge an Pflanzen dort drin.

Pflanzfilter siehe hier....


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Servus Thorsten

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Das mit den Seerosen ist mit ein Grund (neben dem Filter-Umbau) warum ich mir momentan keine Koi anschaffe, so schön wie sie auch sind, aber dann gibt es fast keine Pflanzen mehr im Teich.

Aber man soll nie "nie" sagen, vielleicht gibt es da mal ein umdenken.

tschüss Helmut

Ps.: habe gerade eine Knospe an einer zweiten Seerose entdeckt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Hi Helmut,

so wie auf deinem untersten Foto war der Stand bei meinen Seerosenblüten vor 1.5 Wochen bevor ich im den Urlaub gefahren bin (u.a. in die "saukalte" Provence - mit Schneefall am Mittwochabend im Verdoncanyon). Heute wiedergekommen und noch keine weitere Regung an den Knospen aufgrund zu kalter Wassertemperaturen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Hi,

ich habe gerade dieses Jahr die Beobachtung gemacht, dass die tieferstehenden Seerosen länger brauchen. Da unten ist es länger kalt als in den flacheren Zonen. Entsprechend später treiben sie anscheinend aus. Zusätzlich ist der "Weg" aus dieser Tiefe bis zur Oberfläche auch noch entsprechend weit... Und zuerst müssen die Blätter für Nährstoffe in der Pflanze sorgen.. sonst gibt es keine Blüten. (So versuche ich mir das Ganze zu erklären)

Ich hab gerade eben nochmal einen kurzen Gang in den Garten gewagt.

Sie steht am flachsten (ca. 30-40cm) und gibt dieses Jahr anscheinend alles. Letztes Jahr hatte sie dank Überdüngung  nur 2 Blüten und dafür viele Blätter! Und jetzt das.... (5 Blüten und eine Knospe)
 

Der Ableger für Frank (2.Blüte dieses Jahr) steht auch flacher als die viel größere Schwesterpflanze (hat heute 2Knospen und eine zaghaft geöffnete Blüte).
 

Die Gonnère ist bekannt für leichte Blühfaulheit und mag es warm und sonnig. Sie steht mitteltief (ca.60cm) und hat diese Knospe und eine etwas kleinere oben. 
Wer genau hinsieht bemerkt die Blattverfärbungen-ich vermute das sie mit dem Mutterboden nicht klar kommt. Ich wollte umtopfen, habe es aber bisher nicht auf die Reihe bekommen-mir fehlt einfach die ausreichende Menge Lehm! 
 

Die __ Marliacea Chromatella steht bei ca. 50-60cm Tiefe und hat eine etwas komisch aussehende Knospe oben-die Speicherkarte war leider voll...


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

hallo Helmut, 

gerade habe ich dieses ältere Foto einer unter Wasser blühenden Seerose gefunden. 

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Servus Elfriede & Annett

Danke für dein Bild, wenn Annett nicht darüber geschrieben hätte, hätte ich das glatt als Teichlatein abgetan  .

Wie kann es bloß zu so einer Konstelation kommen  , aber die Natur wird schon wissen was sie tut.

tschüss Helmut


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seerosen*

Aber,aber,Helmut, was denkst Du von mir!

Was die Natur betrifft, so denke ich, dass es Fehlleistungen in der Einschätzung der zu überwindenden Distanz vielleicht nicht nur bei uns Menschen gibt.

Aus Paros liebe Grüße nach Baden

Elfriede


----------



## Helvola (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen*

Hallo,
Ich habe auch eine __ Zwergseerose, die hat in letzter Zeit großartig geblüht. Aber die Knospen kommen sehr unregelmäßig nach oben.Kein Grund zur Sorge. Die erste Knospe hat ganz normal geblüht.Die anderen kommen jetzt erst raus.Denkbar,dass sie sich an der Temperatur orientieren.


----------



## Mark2111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen*

Servus Helmut

War bei meiner Seerose auch so. Hat ziemlich lange gedauert. Hab mit meiner Freundin gewettet wenn die erste blüte aufgeht. Diese stand ca. 1 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel. Es dauerte noch weitere 1 1/2 Wochen bis die komplett heroben war und aufging. Die ist erst seit gestern offen. 

Wird schon werden 

Daweil mal rosige Grüße aus'n Mostviertel


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen*

Hallo Ihr zwei.

Das Thema ist 6 Jahre alt und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass Helmut unterdessen mehr als eine schöne Seerosenblüte an seinem alten und neuen Teich genießen konnte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen*

Hi __ Helvola und Mark2111,

ein kleiner Tip:
vorm antworten immer erst mal aufs Datum der Threaderöffnung und der letzten Einträge schauen. Das Thema hier wurde vor 6 Jahren behandelt und beantwortet.


Da kann man ruhig mal ein neues Thema aufmachen und nicht so alte Beträge aufwärmen

(Mist, Annett war ein paar Sekunden schneller)

MfG Frank


----------



## Mark2111 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen*

Hi Frank

Stimmt!  

Sorry  

Aber es geht halt kein Thema unter  

Hoffe auch dass Helmut inzwischen schöne Blüten hatte 

LG mark


----------



## Hagalaz (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen*

Wie bezeichnet man sowas :?
Themennekromant


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosen*

Servus

Ja ... das damalige Thema war den Seerosen im damaligen Schwimmteich gewidmet.

Nachdem wir 2006 umgezogen sind ist diese Geschichte geschichte ...


----------

